# First sale!



## cdryden (Jul 26, 2015)

i sold my first photo today and I'm so excited! It's a BW landscape that I am having printed on metal, 16x20.  I cant wait to see the finished product. 
I dont expect to make a living from this but it would be nice to starting making enough to cover the cost of some of my gear. 
I'm not sure what everyone else is doing but I charged double the cost of the print and added 20%. Plus shipping and handling. So if the print costs me 65 to have printed I am charging $156.00 + S/H. Sound fair for someone who isnt known/ established?


----------



## tirediron (Jul 27, 2015)

Congratulations; that's always a great moment.  I'd say your price is still a bit on the low side, but it's reasonable.


----------



## cdryden (Jul 27, 2015)

Ok, I was afraid of that. I just don't want to price gouge anyone. It's hard enough to make it these days without some part timer undercutting you. I will make adjustments in the future. I need to get more acquainted with local prices.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 27, 2015)

I think it varies somewhat depending on where you live, if you're selling at an art or craft show and what the price range is there, or in a gallery and what the price range is at their exhibits, etc.

Try American Society of Media Photographers or other professional photographers organizations for information determining pricing, cost of doing business, etc.


----------



## KmH (Jul 27, 2015)

Congrats!
You might want to do some studying on the selling of fine art photographs.
How Photographs are Sold: Stories and Examples of How Fine Art Photographers Sell Their Work
Marketing Fine Art Photography
Fine Art Printing for Photographers: Exhibition Quality Prints with Inkjet Printers


----------



## cdryden (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks so much KmH, I will check that out.


----------



## waday (Jul 28, 2015)

Congrats! That's great!


----------



## spacefuzz (Jul 28, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## sm4him (Jul 28, 2015)

Congratulations!!

I find no matter how much I charge, when I sell a piece, I almost always think, "Well, cr*p, maybe I should've charged more."


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't think pricing is necessarily the easiest thing to do if you're selling on your own. 

I print my own so the cost is one piece of paper out of a pack, some ink squirted out of the cartridges, a portion of the cost of the printer, the computer, etc. - it doesn't seem workable to use just that for pricing. Also part of the cost is my know-how in getting a good quality print, how to mat and frame it, etc.

And the cost covers my skill and ability and time spent learning and becoming a good photographer. In what's been my full time profession I got compensated for my expertise in infant development, all the training etc. I did in my field of work. Same with photography, part of what I'd charge would be for all that.

I'd suggest taking time to do some homework on it and use professional resources. If you're selling locally try going to arts & craft shows in your area and see what the pricing is like so you know if you're in the ball park.


----------



## philsphoto (Jul 31, 2015)

Congratulations on your achievement!  I love to read someone's success story!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

